# Seatpost diameter of two C-50s



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

What is the seatpost diameter of the following two frames:

1. 2003 C-50 (non-integrated headset)
2. 2010 C-50 (integrated headseat)

I believe the early C-50 had a 27.3 mm diameter and I think the later model had a 31.7 mm. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no C-50 with Integrated Headset 

The first Colnago model with integrated headset was the EPS

All C-50s and also C-40s have a 28mm Seatpost diameter.

The EPS had 31.6 

Masters and others steel models have 27.3


----------

